# 2008 AMAs: Rihanna-inspired Red Carpet Look



## smellyocheese (Nov 27, 2008)

I've gotten several requests for the tutorial from my FOTD so here it is!
*
The inspiration:*







*What we're trying to achieve:*






*Items Used:*

L'Oreal De Crease (or any other eyeshadow base like UDPP/TFSI)
Indelible Cream Eyeshadow in Nude Frost (as a base for the white gold color)
Sweetscents Mineral Pigment in Pearl and Gold Silver & Diamonds
Manly Eyeshadow Palette: 1-I3 (medium rose brown)
MAC Eyeshadow in Concrete 
MAC Eyeshadow in Ricepaper (highlight)
Bloop Eyeliner Pencil in Black
in2it Long Wearing Eyeliner in Black
L.A. Colors Liquid Eyeliner in Black
Flamingo Mascara/Falsies











First, prep the lid with L'Oreal De Crease. Using a flat synthetic brush, apply Nude Frost cream eyeshadow up to the crease, concentrating more on the inner lid. With an eyeshadow brush, sweep on Pearl pigment over the Nude Frost base.






Next, get a soft round crease brush (I'm using Coastalscents' Pink Round Crease Brush) to apply the Rose Brown eyeshadow into the crease. Bring down the shadow to the outer corner of the lid and shape the shadow into a wing. Blend out the edges and the separation lines well.






Intensify the crease by applying Concrete into the crease, starting from the outer corner of the eye. Use a firmer round crease brush (Italian badger) and follow the shape of the Rose Brown shadow placed earlier. After that, using a small eyeshadow brush, sweep Gold Silver & Diamonds pigment over the Pearl pigment for a white gold sparkle. Apply Ricepaper as highlight right under the brow bone.






With the eyeshadow done, the last thing you'd wanna do is mess it up with the liner! So, to be on the safe side, line eyes to your desired shape with an eyeliner pencil. Darken the line with a liquid eyeliner pen. If you're daring enough, darken it even more with a liquid liner. For the lower lash line, pencil liner will do. Finish off with mascara and stick on falsies if you wanna.











Thanks for looking! And I hope you've enjoyed the tutorial


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

Love it! Thanks for posting it


----------



## smellyocheese (Nov 27, 2008)

You're welcome! I had fun doing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kinda didn't walk out of my room the whole time I had the makeup on. Did the look, took some pictures and remove everything. *sighs* I hate not having any fancy events to go to just so I can dress up!


----------



## User67 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for doing a tutorial for this look!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you so much for this tutorial!


----------



## ecberger (Nov 27, 2008)

looove<33


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 27, 2008)

Thnx For The Tut.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 27, 2008)

Pretty!! Thanks for the tut! What l/s are you wearing? I was not listed


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice.  I love this look.


----------



## smellyocheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_Pretty!! Thanks for the tut! What l/s are you wearing? I was not listed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I listed it in the FOTD. sorry

It's from Markwins... actually it's just a pot lipstick then I picked up at the drugstore because it was dirt cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and apparently the only pink lipstick that I have.

so, I guess, any shade close to that would do for the look


----------



## cuiran (Nov 28, 2008)

beautiful beautiful


----------



## smellyocheese (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2008)

Im def going to try this one, perfect for work.


----------



## alipopof (Dec 2, 2008)

Very good!!!


----------



## MacNewby (Dec 2, 2008)

BEautiful, Loves it!


----------



## bsquared (Dec 5, 2008)

very pretty . . . great job!


----------



## joshari (Dec 5, 2008)

So pretty.  I love it.


----------



## BubbleWrap (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovely!! The look really brings out the deepness in the colour of your eyes. More more more!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 12, 2008)

very, very pretty!!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 14, 2008)

gorgeous! it's such a versatile look. thanks


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 11, 2009)

I suck with a capital S with creating creases on my asian eyes. Thanks so much for this! It's gorgeous and has inspired me to try this


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jan 23, 2009)

It's so soft and beautiful


----------



## Azul (Jan 23, 2009)

omg, i love this look. thank you.


----------



## *Katie* (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you for this, its gorgeous!!


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

You look gorgeous, I love the eyes! Thanks for posting the tutorial.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting this tut!
I think it's glamorous and elegant and easy to do, just perfect! And you look gorgeous, way better than Rihanna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to try it


----------

